
Ask HN: Are there any examples of relatively “intelligent” bots? - thewarrior
With all the hype around bots lately , I&#x27;ve been looking for any bot that could handle varied inputs, if not for any given topic , atleast in a very restricted domain.<p>So far I haven&#x27;t even found a single bot that is remotely flexible in the way it handles inputs or is able to maintain context in all but the simplest of cases.<p>I&#x27;d be interested if someone on HN can point to good examples.
======
giaour
Maybe try the emacs psychologist? Microsoft's Tae was an example of a
sophisticated attempt at what you're describing, but that didn't turn out so
great.

